# Bad Battery



## omicron (Dec 22, 2005)

Went out to start the car on Sunday night, and I got nothing but a ticking sound. I feared the starter was shot. Got it taken to the dealer(Courtesy Nissan Richardson Tx) and they replaced the battery, and prorated the price. Total bill(plus tow)? Under 60 bucks. Good deal! 

Just wanted to see if anyone else has had trouble with the electricals. 2003 Enthusiast model, bone stock.

omicron


----------



## maximZ (Dec 9, 2004)

No issue with eletricals, but I have an 03 Track and had my battery replaced after only 15k miles. The weird part was that the car would be fine for weeks then ONCE it wouldn't start up. Jiggle the wires connected to the battery and it would start right up. I figured the wires were loose but I took it to Sears Automotive. It needed to be replaced so I got a DieHard which I like. The bill was around $60 as well.


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

None yet, but I plan on putting in a Optima soon, just cause that's what I've always had.


----------

